# Tool / Accessory Cabinet



## lpeedin (Aug 22, 2015)

Finished my card file restoration today. I plan to use it primarily for mill & lathe tools & accessories. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 22, 2015)

WOW -- nice addition to any shop. Beautiful workmanship.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Aug 22, 2015)

_Looking good I bet that will hold a butt load of tools._
_                            ***G***_


----------



## mikey (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, that came out nice!


----------



## brav65 (Aug 23, 2015)

Great work, took a sows ear and made a beautiful purse to store your treasures in!


----------



## Chip Hacket (Aug 25, 2015)

Man that is a beauty.  Will certainly look nice in your shop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MozamPete (Aug 25, 2015)

I think you did too good a job - My wife would nab anything I made look that good for the house, wouldn't get to stay in my shop for long.

You obviously have a great eye for seeing the potential in someone else's junk.  WELL DONE.


----------



## JR49 (Aug 25, 2015)

That is one Beautiful cabinet!  Please have mercy on a guy who is currently using an old bedroom dresser to store lathe tools.  Where does one go to find cabinets like what you restored so incredibly ?  Thanks,  JR49


----------



## lpeedin (Aug 25, 2015)

MozamPete said:


> I think you did too good a job - My wife would nab anything I made look that good for the house, wouldn't get to stay in my shop for long.
> 
> You obviously have a great eye for seeing the potential in someone else's junk.  WELL DONE.



I bought 3 of these - the wife laid claims to the first one I restored for her Diva Den. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lpeedin (Aug 25, 2015)

JR49 said:


> That is one Beautiful cabinet!  Please have mercy on a guy who is currently using an old bedroom dresser to store lathe tools.  Where does one go to find cabinets like what you restored so incredibly ?  Thanks,  JR49



I'd been using 2 old dressers for my stuff so I know exactly what you're talking about. I searched CraigsList for a couple of months before I stumbled on these. I bought 3 from the guy for $50 each. Search for "card catalog cabinet" or just "card cabinet."  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Firestopper (Aug 26, 2015)

That would compliment any shop! Nice work.


----------

